# Melting carob



## Piccolina (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone come across a really good way to melt carob? I know it has such a tendancy to be lumpy and gritty once it's melted, but I am determined to use it in place of chocolate in more recipes.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jkath (Jul 1, 2005)

Great question, Jessica 
Here's a little more info on carob for your reading pleasure 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11553&highlight=Carob


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Jkath,

Thanks for the past thread, I quite liked the history of carob. 
I'm going to keep looking for the best way (through trial and error) to melt carob and keep it as smooth as possible. I'll post about it if I have any lightbulb discoveries or any really "lumpedified" carob horror stories


----------



## jkath (Jul 4, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> I'll post about it if I have any lightbulb discoveries or any really "lumpedified" carob horror stories


 
   there's a word for the cook's dictionary!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 4, 2005)

The obvious answer is to treat carob like chocolate ... use a double boiler ... over _simmering_ (not boiling) water so it melts gently. 

If it get's _any_ water, or anything cold, in it - it could get grainy or seize.

A tablespoon or two of heavy/whipping cream (cream - *not* 2% low or no fat milk - real cream) or butter might also help with the grainyness - added to the pot _*before*_ you start heating it.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 4, 2005)

I'd try to use carob powder whenever you can. You can 'melt' it with a little warm water to get a more 'liquid' consistency.


----------



## AJP Chicago (Oct 26, 2009)

*Melting Carob*

I've been searching for some advice on melting carob and finally just started experimenting.  I found that adding some shortening (maybe 1/4c per bag) to the chips helps it become more liquid.  It was still a little gritty and I wasn't able to drizzle over the dog treats I was making, but it does melt. Hope this helps the next carob explorer!


----------

